# Omega Purchase



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG, I have just bought this. Cal 1012

What do you think, and regardless of history would a service be advisable.

My only worry now is will it turn up?. Fingers crossed.

Thanks

Jonathan


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

That case has been polished to within an inch of its life.

Some like it that way, but personally I'd rather have kept the sharp edges and case lines...

It'll be interesting to see some softer light photo's when it arrives, I can't tell if the dial has been re-done but it actually looks like a very good condition original to me from that photo, two thumbs up if so!

The 1012 and 1022 movements are great, I've had DOZENS of both and they are good timekeepers and relatively easy to have repaired if necessary.

C'mon, what did it set you back?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

It was Â£200, have I been robbed?.

Jonathan


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Na it's a top buy that, very good value!

The strap hasn't been notched too well, but from the front it looks like a nice match.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh and as far as I know it is an original dial, I will post photos when it gets to me.

Jonathan


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

A service will cost an arm and a leg, is always a good idea though


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That looks a very nice Seamaster !.... obviously someone has been doing some work on it, as Kev says that case has been got at and it's obviously had a new crown fitted pretty recently as that one shows no signs of wear at all but it's difficult to see if it's an Omega one. ....... It really depends on what's been done to the movement at the same time but if you're keeping it, I'd get it serviced, not necessarily by Omega as that would be pretty pricey but there are plenty of competent people around to do a job like that, even including getting the case re-finished.

A nice find though and I'll look forward to seeing your photos when you get it..


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks very nice indeed - good pick-up on the face of it. :buba:


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice looking watch & seems to be a fair price.

Rovert.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I have a tracking number, so it is on its way.

Will post some pics as soon as I can.

Jonathan


----------

